# HTML od. VML Tags per Javascript eine ID zuweisen



## bancavo (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich per Javascript einem TAG eine ID zuweisen?

ich habe es so probiert: (scheint nicht zu funktionieren)


```
var sl_object = document.getElementsByTagName('slide');
sl_object.id = "range";
```


ich frage lieber so -> Wie kann ich per JS einem TAG eine ID zuweisen?


----------



## Quaese (28. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ohne Überprüfung:
*getElementsByTagName* liefert ein Array zurück, das alle Elemente mit dem Tag "slide" enthält.
Wenn du einem eine ID zuweisen willst, solltest du mal versuchen, dass gewünschte Element
gezielt anzusprechen, z.B.

```
var sl_object = document.getElementsByTagName('slide');
sl_object[0].id = "range";
```
Damit weist du dem ersten Element mit dem Tag *slide* die ID *range* zu.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

